# New 250Rs



## laxkid0002 (May 21, 2012)

So after a long search and visiting many local dealers, my wife and i finally pulled the trigger on a new 2013 Outback 250rs. We wanted to buy locally (syracuse ny) but Holman RV in Ohio beat everyones prices including shipping. IT should be here sometime next week. One of the biggest selling points to this brand was the big following here on outbackers.com. I'm glad theres such a great bunch of outbacker campers! This will be a big jump from our 1990 palomino pop up.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the newOutback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah! Congrats on the new trailer!!!







You will enjoy your new rig very much! We got ours in February and still have it in the driveway so I can visit it between trips!

Have fun!

S


----------



## DowClan (May 22, 2012)

My family has also just bought a 250RS, but ours is a 2011. Although used, it was just like new (some of the tags were still on things). I look forward to getting all sorts of great info from this sight. I would like to try to go to the rally in Gettysburg so we can meet some other 'outbackers'.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

CCONGRATS







you will love your unit!IMHO it is the best floor plan for a family.


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

laxkid0002 said:


> So after a long search and visiting many local dealers, my wife and i finally pulled the trigger on a new 2013 Outback 250rs. We wanted to buy locally (syracuse ny) but Holman RV in Ohio beat everyones prices including shipping. IT should be here sometime next week. One of the biggest selling points to this brand was the big following here on outbackers.com. I'm glad theres such a great bunch of outbacker campers! This will be a big jump from our 1990 palomino pop up.


Congrats on your trailer. We bought one last week on May 24th. Our first trip won't be until June, but at least we have time to load the trailer up with linens and towels and all the other stuff that goes in it.


----------



## Mr Outback (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello all









We just bought a used 2012 250RS Outback, just wondering what kind of up keep is required??

Do you need to adjust the cables on the rear king slide the lower cables seem lose when it is out?
What about the other dinette slide any grease or cleaning required?

Any thing else I should do or watch for??

Thanks so much and keep on camping


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

Mr Outback said:


> Hello all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a good question. I want to hear from others on the cables as I was told that they will eventually need adjustment.


----------

